# Hello from Staffordshire! Looking for buying hints&tips



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm trawling through ads large and small trying to find my forever TT....never owned one before so i would value any advice from the forum. I'm looking for pre 2006 coupe, 225 (?) Is it worth trying to get the Bose system? What to look for on service histories? (Belt & kit and Hyloid(?) oil changes?) I need help!  
Paula


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

Full Service History if you can, and make sure you fall in love with it 

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Paula


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Paula. You've come to the right place for advice and you've certainly picked the right car to keep forever. I've had mine for 10 years now and simply can't part with it.

It's a mine field for a buyer though. There are plenty of poor examples out there. The TT was a massive success when launched and its outstanding design meant many people bought the car for its looks so very many were not bought by people who'd claim to be motoring enthusiasts. Rather too many were not that well looked after and now they're 10 or more years old that lack of care is coming to the fore. Be tempted to buy cheaply and get a poor example and you can very quickly find you're spending just as much money again or more just to keep the car on the road. They are a complex car and can be expensive to keep in good order.

However, there are also a lot of cars out there that have been loved and cherished, where no expense has been spared in their maintenance and which will be an absolute joy to own! These are well built cars and if looked after properly they will run and run and run. We have cars here with over 200k on the clock and still going strong. I've been driving my own every day for 10 years and it has nearly 160k on the clock and while it naturally needs some work every now and then it has very, very rarely left me stuck at the side of the road. It is very reliable.

The good news is you've come to the right place! There is a wealth of experience here to help you find the right car and then, once you've found it, we'll help you get the most out of it. There is the Essential Buyer's Guide which will help you find the right car - details here:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=552649

This is also available as an App (just search in your app store for 'Buyer's Guide Audi TT').

For starters, be sure to have a sensible budget. Yes, you can find a TT for under £4k but you'd be extremely lucky if such a car didn't turn into a money pit. Plan to be spending at least that much or a little more. Look at and drive as many cars as you can. There are various TTs to choose from; either roadsters or coupes and a variety of engines with either manual or automatic garboxes. They all have their merits and you may be surprised which one you like the most. Try them all if you get the chance. Be patient and be prepared to travel for the right car; don't be tempted to buy the first one you see (though when you first get in one you _will_ be tempted!). Try to be flexible on colour choices as being too rigid may severely limit your choices and may lead you to buy a car you might have been best to avoid.

Importantly look for a service history (it doesn't have to be all Audi - in fact I'd be happier with a car serviced by a good independant, which suggests the previous owner had a better idea of what they were doing) and a file full of invoices showing what work has been done and proving the car has been looked after. I'd prefer a car with higher mileage that has recently had a lot of maintenance work done rather than a lower mileage car that doesn't appear to have been touched.

I think that's enough for you to be going on for now. Good luck with your search and of course come back with any questions you have. We'll be happy to help.

Happy hunting!


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for all your replies!  This is the first forum i've ever been on so please excuse any mistakes :? 
I shall indeed take my time to find the 'one' It is very encouraging to see how much your members love their cars! 
All pieces of advice have been duly noted (scribble scribble....) I've always been a bit of a petrol head, but mainly bikes although did have an American spell for a while! I have been lusting after a TT for many years and now find myself able to make that purchase thanks to a Volvo driver who squashed me and my beloved T509 a few years back :-(
So although i'm rather excited at the prospect of owning one i shall try and take my time LOL! 8)


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok just a quickie.........is there any significance of the first T on boot badge being red?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

wellsp said:


> Ok just a quickie.........is there any significance of the first T on boot badge being red?


None at all - that's not standard so if you've seen one like that it will be something a previous owner has modified.


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

Mark Davies said:


> wellsp said:
> 
> 
> > Ok just a quickie.........is there any significance of the first T on boot badge being red?
> ...


Thanks Mark


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

ok folks.....i have located a possible purchase. Audi TT Coupe 1.8 ( 225 bhp ) 2005 T quattro Glacier blue (sooooo pretty!) £4250.00
Unfortunately a minimal amount of service history, no details on belt, pump, Haldex. He has print out of partial Audi history which shows replacement of heater but nothing else! It's done 107K so its gotta have had it done at some point? Dealer assures me its in great condition, dash works fine, drives well etc He is willing to adjust price with regards to belt etc. However.....I've typed the reg into DVLA and it comes up as vehicle not found :-( What do you think? Oh, and it's a 260 mile round trip for me to go and view it in Cambridge :-/


----------



## JustinL (Apr 15, 2014)

wellsp said:


> ok folks.....i have located a possible purchase. Audi TT Coupe 1.8 ( 225 bhp ) 2005 T quattro Glacier blue (sooooo pretty!) £4250.00
> Unfortunately a minimal amount of service history, no details on belt, pump, Haldex. He has print out of partial Audi history which shows replacement of heater but nothing else! It's done 107K so its gotta have had it done at some point? Dealer assures me its in great condition, dash works fine, drives well etc He is willing to adjust price with regards to belt etc. However.....I've typed the reg into DVLA and it comes up as vehicle not found :-( What do you think? Oh, and it's a 260 mile round trip for me to go and view it in Cambridge :-/


Hi, I'm looking as well though at a higher price point however with the history of the car you have mentioned personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, no service history, you will no doubt need to all the work you mentioned, I would wait and carry on looking there are plenty about and not as if you can just pop and see it. Good luck,


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking as well though at a higher price point however with the history of the car you have mentioned personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, no service history, you will no doubt need to all the work you mentioned, I would wait and carry on looking there are plenty about and not as if you can just pop and see it. Good luck,[/quote]

Hi Justin, though i'm sorely tempted i shall keep on looking  What is it you're looking for? We have had a customer offer a 61 plate in part/ex for a motorcycle he was interested in! Graphite if i recall correctly


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

JustinL said:


> wellsp said:
> 
> 
> > ok folks.....i have located a possible purchase. Audi TT Coupe 1.8 ( 225 bhp ) 2005 T quattro Glacier blue (sooooo pretty!) £4250.00
> ...


Hi Justin, though i'm sorely tempted i shall keep on looking  What is it you're looking for? We have had a customer offer a 61 plate in part/ex for a motorcycle he was interested in! Graphite if i recall correctly


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Paula based in Hanley welcome to the forum


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

Nadim_m said:


> Hi Paula based in Hanley welcome to the forum


 Hi Nadim, thanks for the welcome  Do you know of any TTs for sale locally? Are there any other local members/meets for when i eventually find my baby? lol


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

I found mine in derby but went to see 5 others 
First. Don't rush it very easy to fall on love as
soon as you jump in and drive it. Just stick to 
the buyers guides look for full service history
recent documented cambelt change. I was
looking for an unmoded car so knew was starting
From scratch, but guess if history and mods
documented could workout cheaper in the long
Run. Where are you based? There are a couple
Of meets locally one in audley edge and one in
Derby


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Nadim

Yeay!!!! I've found my baby  Collecting him next weekend...sooooooo excited! Please let me know about any meets...Alderley Edge is closest i suppose, which is good for me if it's a weekday because i work late.

Catch you soon

Paula


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

So what model did u go for?


----------



## wellsp (Apr 16, 2014)

2004 225 Murano Blue


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice choice there is a meet today 7pm at the wizard
http://www.ainscoughs.co.uk/Wizard/the-wizard-home.html

Don't think I'll make it as I'm really Ill at the moment


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

So how's the new ride coming along there's
Another meet/cruise on the 23rd?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=642921


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, also from the Staffordshire area.


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi tom

Welcome to forum come along to the gathering
Mentioned above always good to meet new ppl


----------

